# Kennel Cough and Cockapoo Games



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

I have posted on the Cockapoo Club Chat Forum but thought I should post here too for people who don't read the other forum. Gracie was taken to the vet yesterday as she started coughing, she is now on antibiotics and inflammatory tablets and housebound till stops coughing. Sorry but thought I should give the heads up as it is contagious.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's nice of you Chris. Hope Gracie is feeling a bit better now she's on medication. Roll on till she's 100%


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Chris. That must be a bit a pain for you so hoping Gracie is better soon. I know of another cockapoo with it too, though not in relations to the Games, so maybe time of year! x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickle has just been diagnosed with it too. Can I ask.. what are you going to do about walks? I can't imagine weeks without walking him.. he will go stir crazy 


PS there is an outbreak in Surrey apparently.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy had a cough a few weeks ago - vet gave antibiotics and a steroid jab. He was not ill in himself at all and had the cough probably for a week after the visit to the vet.
I asked the vet if we should avoid walking and he said not, he said to keep him on the lead and avoid other dogs and communal drinking bowls. We just explained to people not to let their dogs near and most people were great. 
H x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, Helen x

How long after the cough disappeared did you let Billy have a proper walk again? I'm hoping as it's obviously a mild case (I've heard of poor dogs that were SO much worse) that he shakes it off pretty quickly


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Gracie had it very mild, is now recovered completely, first time Saturday I let her off the lead for a run, no other dogs around, she will be returning to training class this week, and re book groomers. Thank you for your messages.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad Gracie is feeling better - Billy had the cough for about a week, I more or less got back to normal lead walks once the cough had gone for a few days. No lasting effects at all really. 
H x


----------

